
Agile has failed. A peek at the future of programming - LeonardA-L
https://www.codingame.com/blog/agile-failed-peek-future-programming/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Even though I think the title is click-bait, I do think he makes a good point.
Programmers need to take more control on how their code is being used and how
the code is created.

We write code with the idea that important bugs will get caught and fixed in
time. We don't really worry or care about its final form and the consequences.
That's one of the reasons Agile has taken hold. Programming under Agile is
similar to driving. We don't care how we got to the point we are in we just
need to get to the finish line. Unfortunately, it's very easy to output some
very ugly code and what's worse in some case very dangerous code.

He's right programmers need to take more control and responsibility on how and
why they write their code. Good and enlightening article.

